
Building your bot's brain with Node.js and spaCy - syllogism
https://explosion.ai/blog/chatbot-node-js-spacy
======
orthoganol
Having dabbled in an ontology + first-order logic approach to a general
intelligence agent, which seems perhaps in the same ballpark as this approach,
I think one of the hardest aspects is automatically getting an actually
useful, extensive KB. It essentially represents an agent gaining "real world
experience", maybe the most important thing for a general intelligence bot.
The documentation doesn't appear to describe obtaining the concepts for the
graph, so I'm wondering, from where or through what methods do you get the
concepts for your CGKB graph?

~~~
kengzwl
It's still a very early project, trying to figure that out myself too! A very
first working implementation can take the intersection between the functions
the bot can perform (since otherwise it'd be meaningless to list it as an
executable function) and the nodes in the kb. So those marked nodes would be
the "trigger" that once called, will traverse the graph to collect the
relevant functional arguments (or ask the human for missing info otherwise).
Easier said than done of course, still quite a lot of details to flush out.

------
amirouche
Direct link to documentation:
[http://kengz.me/aiva/#aiva](http://kengz.me/aiva/#aiva)

~~~
kengzwl
Anyone interested in the theoretical outline can find its first draft here: \-
HTMI [http://kengz.me/aiva/#human-turing-machine-
interface](http://kengz.me/aiva/#human-turing-machine-interface) \- CGKB
[http://kengz.me/aiva/#contextual-graph-knowledge-
base](http://kengz.me/aiva/#contextual-graph-knowledge-base)

